# Logitech Remote / Yama Scene codes 5-12



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Yamaha receiver RX-A3010 and would like to program Scene 5-12 into a logitech remote.

Scenes 1-4 are easy as they have dedicated buttons on the remote but scenes 5-12 are accessed through a menu system and I cannot work out how to get them onto the Logitech remote.

Regards.

Mark


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Which Logitech remote?


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Logitech 1000i.

Mark


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Which Logitech remote you are using? 
I think you should try Logitech harmony touch remote, which is a programmable universal remote with a colour touchscreen.


----------

